# Is it possible to still drive two dogs to Italy for the summer and then return ?



## Britchick49 (Mar 4, 2020)

I know this may sound a bit ridiculous but like many others I'm guessing , covid -19 has messed up the plans we had in place for the coming year or two . I was planning on moving to Catania this month or next .
My Husband has been working there ( and stuck during lockdown with me here in the UK) the whole thing has been cut short ending now I believe in September . I am so over being stuck here but I have two dogs who have travelled ( we rescued them in Abu Dhabi ) and have a passport with uk vaccinations up to date . 
I was told by the vet that the new rabies programme is a real chew but we intended to do it but i think what I am basically trying to ask is if anyone knows if since the transition period to this Brexit carry on is not technically over can I just get an air B and B that accepts pets and drive over and spend the summer with my husband while he finishes his contract ? I feel bad leaving them in kennels too long now they are older . Had this been last year it would have bee simple enough to come over and keep,them with me for however long . 

I am clutching at straws but I can't find a direct answer and don't want to pack up my house ( we are moving anyway ) and drive so far and get turned back at the last hurdle . Thanks in advance .


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Some one will correct me but I don't think Italy will be a problem. OTOH I've no idea what rules the UK will have on your return. The UK seems to have much tougher rules for pet travel.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

I've seen extensive post of this subject with mega detail on what you need to do. It is a bit old and I can't recall which Italy forum it was on (think a local Abruzzo forum). I'll try to dig it out and see if I'm allowed to post a link here, you may wish to search a little more. I'm pretty sure there were a few hoops both ways, more coming into the UK as Nick has said.


----------



## Britchick49 (Mar 4, 2020)

Thank you both for your reply . 
I brought the dogs with me from Abu Dhabi. It was fine then but we paid a substanial amount for a company affiliated with our vets there to do all the paperwork etc and literally all we did was arrive at Manchester on the given day and Bobs your Uncle lol . 

I have known people who just took their dogs to France for the week on the ferry and came right back . I thought that the rules hadn't changed changed that much and that all the red tape would begin at the end of the transition period . 

Im guessing that it might have to be the kennels or no travel , heck I dont even know if the ferries will be up and running . 

Thanks anyway .


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

The good news is the ferries are running! I've not managed to find time to look, but will. My daughter is a vet and did say a while back that things had changed, old age makes me forget... Unfortunately we don't see her as often with c19 around, but I'll try to remember to ask her. Have you checked the gov.uk here? Another result on the search indicates it is all change Jan21...


----------



## Britchick49 (Mar 4, 2020)

Thanks . I shall perhaps do a bit more digging . When it was going to be a more permanent arrangement I asked our vet who told me the new procedure but said he was no longer doing it but could pass me on to someone who is . He said it was too much chew . In 2013 they only needed their annual vaccinations and the rabies programme but given the nature of Abu Dhabi they suggested keeping up with the programme because it was still a little unstable from the 2008 crash which meant when your 30 days came to ship out you wouldn't have to leave your dog in kennels for an extended amount of time .
I will try again and ask the vet . My Husband said he didn't think the ferries were coming in to Catania yet but heres hoping .
Thanks ever so much for your help .


----------



## Britchick49 (Mar 4, 2020)

I have just read on Stena ferries that it is possible until 31st December but after that it will be different . 
Thanks again .


----------

